
Ask HN: Get into PLT with no CS degree - zephyz
Hi, 
Here is the situation: I&#x27;ve received a letter from my uni saying I cannot continue my studies there. I love the theory of programming languages and I&#x27;ve been studying on the side books about type theory, compilers, programming languages, category theory, topos and proofs
(TAPL and Software foundations form B. Pierce, Introduction to category theory by Harold Simmons, papers on DOT&#x2F;scala)<p>I would like to pursue this route into PLT but I lack the formalism that a university can teach me. On the other hand, I don&#x27;t want to start again in a new university as I would see it as a huge waste of time and would like to focus in what I enjoy.<p>My plan is to find a job as a compiler engineer while studying on the side and contributing to open source programming languages. But I have a hard time finding job offers in compiler engineering. Offers in my area are sparse and job offers I find rarely accept remote (I live in Switzerland)<p>In conclusion my questions are:
- how do you get a job in compiler engineering? who is hiring? and if it&#x27;s unjustifiable to hire a junior like me, how do I get the necessary experience to be employable?
- Is there a better way to do it? Am I missing something? If you were to get in the field completely differently, how would you do it?
======
liquidcool
That sounds tough. To be honest, I don't know how a plan of taking the job you
want while studying to be competent at it on the side would be possible for
anyone.

I'm also confused why you don't just transfer to another school with the
credits you have. You wouldn't be starting from zero, right? Given that
compilers are a very academic niche (people get PhDs in this), I don't at all
see why university would be a waste of time.

The good news is that there are lots of open source languages out there that
could use help (most?). Nothing stopping you from getting there on your own,
it just seems that guidance from professors on such a deep subject would help
a lot.

------
swuecho
If you can invent a new programming language...

Perl's father Larry Wall do not have a degree in CS.

If you like research, do not have to go to university. you can publish in your
blog. compiler research do not cost that much as biological science.

~~~
zephyz
Good point. Thank you!

